# Bear carvings



## Boydt8 (Jul 6, 2011)

Here is a picture of little bears I have carved in the past.
:msp_biggrin:


----------



## Semi-Hex (Jul 6, 2011)

Those are cool! I've tried it once but don't really have any small saws for the more detailed parts. One of these days...


----------



## cowboyvet (Jul 7, 2011)

Nice herd of bears. Welcome to AS


----------



## them0nk (Jul 9, 2011)

Really nice!

This msg was sent using my EVO 4G using Tapatalk.


----------



## Ax-man (Jul 10, 2011)

Those are nice . What kind of wood are they carved from???


----------



## Boydt8 (Jul 11, 2011)

Thank you Ax-man.
I carved that out of ponderosa pine


Ax-man said:


> Those are nice . What kind of wood are they carved from???


----------



## Ax-man (Jul 11, 2011)

I am not familiar with Ponderosa Pine because it doesn't grow here.

The reason for the question it looks like you did some staining and a little painting to get them to look like that.

I am not much on carving full size bears but those look like they would be easy enough to try for a first time try at carving animals.

I showed them to my wife and you have her stamp of approval. If she likes them your onto something good. In other words they are cute and look like they would sell easy. They don't look much harder to carve than a mushroom which is something I can do.

Again thanks for sharing and showing them. Your giving me ideas


----------

